# 2010 Miami Football



## sMaK

There might be a thread already but I don't wanna search to be honest, so here we go. Believe it or not there are two other teams in Miami with some potential! 

Dolphins looked really good on Saturday against the Jags and they've got people talking. I know its just preseason and we were playing a bad team but Henne looked great. It has me excited.

And the Canes should have a good year as well. Can't wait til the season starts.


----------



## ATLien

First time in a long time UF, FSU, Miami are all highly ranked in the Top 25.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, Henne looked very good on Saturday. Marshall showed his worth both in receiving and especially in blocking. That man is a beast.

Smith and Davis gotta step up their play though. But its obvious that Nolan is going real bland on D. Dont think we've seen more than 1 blitz in either game thus far. 

And hopefully it doesnt rain on Saturday.


----------



## sMaK

ATLien said:


> First time in a long time UF, FSU, Miami are all highly ranked in the Top 25.


Yes sir! I find it ridiculous that UF is ranked so high but I guess there wasn't anyone else to throw out there.


----------



## ATLien

I think people are just giving Urban Meyer the benefit of the doubt he'll make it all work. He's earned that, I guess, but they lost a lot of key guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes season opener is just 1 week away :woot:

Dolphins trade Greg Camarillo to the Vikings for DB Benny Sapp. Gonna miss Camarillo. He was so sure handed and reliable. Hopefully Hartline can step up and take his place. 

Armando Salguero thinks we should go out and trade for Vincent Jackson. Imagine Jackson and Marshall in a 2 WR set? 


> Give the Chargers a 2013 second-rounder. Give Jackson a contract just below Brandon Marshall's and one equally as cautious with the guaranteed money.
> 
> And after three games in 2010, boast the most explosive and most imposing set of pass-catchers in the NFL!
> 
> The Dolphins are trying to shine some Chevy Malibus with Marlon Moore and Roberto Wallace and Patrick Turner. One of them will probably make the roster as the fourth wide receiver. I'm told the team will look far and wide to identify its fifth wide receiver. So why not to out and buy a BMW and go in style!
> 
> This, of course, will not happen. Miami's got too much money invested in Marshall as is. Miami's going to give Davone Bess a new contract at some point this year. The receiver corps cannot be the area on which Miami tilts its salary cap upside down.
> 
> But think about this: Ricky Williams and Ronnie Brown are unsigned for next year. The team will draft a running back, and perhaps quite early. So Miami's expenditure on running backs may be going down soon. Since the really big money isn't being used on the RBs and the defense seems built for the future, why not field a bangin' passing game?
> 
> Read more: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/dolp...-trade-get-vincent-jackson.html#ixzz0xgKO7veM


----------



## Ben

I'm looking forward to my first season as a football fan! I've really enjoyed preseason so far..are we happy with Camarillo for Sapp?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

This is the year for Jacory Harris to get consistent! The Canes arent winning **** if he doesnt get it together.


----------



## ATLien

I guess everyone else is waiting to see if Miami is going to beat Ohio State before they begin posting in here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice tuneup for the Canes tonight. 45-0 rout of FAMU.

Jacory only played in the 1st half but still ended up going 12-15 for 210yds and 3TDs. Hankerson had 6 receptions for 115yds and 2 TDs. In only 1 half as well.

Some of the young guys looked good as well. Lamar Miller looked as fast as advertised. Ray Ray had a nice INT return for TD and Olivier Vernon had 3 sacks. 

Also good to see Coop out there, although I think its best if he redshirts. We look pretty loaded at RB right now anyway.

JV game is over. Now onto the real fun. AT OSU next week :rock:


----------



## Smithian

Another year of college football, another year of Smithi gearing up to camp out to get front row for his Razorbacks.


----------



## ATLien

Smithian said:


> Another year of college football, another year of Smithi gearing up to camp out to get front row for his Razorbacks.


See ya'll in two weeks, buddy. :nah:


----------



## Blue

Not gonna lie, you guy's looked pretty good in the tune-up. 



ATLien said:


> I think people are just giving Urban Meyer the benefit of the doubt he'll make it all work. He's earned that, I guess, but they lost a lot of key guys.


The ranking is definitely based on reputation, but I do think the offense should be quite abit better this year. O-line is very solid, Brantley is very solid, the vertical game should really be more explosive, but the D will be the difference... Haden & Dunlap aren't easy to replace, plus we got the new coach over there. Wont be surprised if we had a season like '08 where the offense is a monster, but the defense is too inexperianced and too unreliable. There's potential for top 5 if the youngsters on D can step up, though.


----------



## ATLien

Ehh, I don't think the offense will be better. The offensive line should be very good, just don't like what they have at the skill positions. Tebow masked a lot of their short comings.


----------



## Blue

Idk, Tebow was a great improviser and passer but he had his own problems with vision and spreading the ball around. He always locked into to the same one or two guys, and regularly missed other open guys down the field. If you're name wasn't Cooper or Hernandez, Tebow probably wasn't gonna see you unless he was in trouble in a two-minute drill or something. Main reason we were any good was because we had a top 2 defense that kept the scores low, they masked a heck of alot more than Tebow did if you ask me. Just look @ how bad we looked when Dunlap missed the SEC ship, when the D was in trouble our offense couldn't step up. The D bailed the offense out all year long, ask any florida fan. 

If we're not better offensively tho, we're in trouble and have no business being in the top 15 or 20. Cause we're certainly not gonna be better defensively lol. We cannot afford to not trust open recievers anymore, we got guys who can go get it, so throw it to em. And we got backs that've been waiting to be featured backs. Mike Gillislee has looked like a promising back from day 1 but has never got the reps cause Tebow got all the between tackle stuff, & then Demps and Rainey got all the perimeter stuff. Gillislee is better than both in my personal opinion, he just never got the reps. Hines and Thompson, those guys should be ready to go, they been waiting 2 or 3 years. Hopefully Debose will be 100% too, and add another spark. 

We got the talent, it's just a matter of WHO is gonna be that name that elevates from the pack. I personally think Omarius Hines is the guy to look out for. From the little i seen the guy is a beast. We just dont have a brand name that anyone knows about, but imo we got alot of players who could be that guy.


----------



## ATLien

I think the reason Tebow looked to Cooper and Hernandez always is they were reliable. Thompson and Dubose haven't really done anything. Rainey is making a position switch from running back to slot receiver. Demps is supposed to take on more of a feature back role, but I don't see that in him. I think what Tebow did mask was their lack of running backs, because he got a lot of rushing yards himself. If they're depending on Demps to be a work horse guy, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Blue

Thompson was always on the field, he just never got thrown to. Not until Brantley would come in, and then all a sudden Thompson was always open deep lol. I think Brantley was always finding Thompson, whereas Tebow would never even look @ him. I watched a few games at the swamp and almost every game ppl are wondering why Tebow didn't throw to him. It was more to do with Tebow locking in, imo. A flaw in his game.

Demps and Rainey, those guys are gimmick backs but we also got guys like Gillislee and Moody who can run between the tackles. I wouldn't expect anyone to know about them though, because they rarely played... It was always tebow right, tebow left, or one of the gimmick backs running sweep. Meyer needs to feature the real backs. We're probably 10-15 deep at the WR/TE positions, so skill positions has to be the least of UF's worry's. It's more a matter of WHO is gonna be the name to elevate, more than whether or not there is a guy.. It could even be a freshman like Coxson or someone else...

EDIT: Damn nvm about Coxson, just saw that he transferred to Maryland last week... wtf? Either way, we still alot of guys in the wings so point is still remains..


----------



## ATLien

People know about Emmanuel Moody. They know about him coming out of HS, transferring from Southern Cal and never doing a damn thing. Seriously. A lot was written about him when he transferred, and he's been pretty much a disappointment. Where does Mack Brown fit in the RB rotation though?


----------



## Blue

I haven't seen Mack Brown aside from a HS highlight reel, but I'd assume he'd be behind Demps and Gillislee. Mike Gillislee is that dude tho, I'd seriously be pissed if we still aren't giving him any real carries this year. He needs to be the #1 back, and I like Moody too but i guess Meyer doesn't trust him cause he supposedly has a fumble problem. We all know Meyer favors the gimmick backs though, so i won't get my hopes on a real running game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami-FAMU highlights


----------



## sMaK

Its gonna be one hell of a game on Saturday. I'm curious to see what the line is going to be because I don't see anyone giving us much of a shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Saw that Miami opened up as a 10 pt underdog against the Buckeyes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Parcells turns over control of Dolphins to Ireland*


> MIAMI -- Bill Parcells is turning over control of the Miami Dolphins to general manager Jeff Ireland but will retain a role as a daily consultant.
> 
> The Dolphins announced the change in a three-sentence statement Tuesday, five days before the start of the season. The change was part of a long-range plan when the Parcells regime took over at the end of the 2007 season, the statement said.
> 
> "This was the intent of the structure put in place in the past," the Dolphins said.
> 
> Ireland will assume full control over all aspects regarding the team and support staff, the statement said.
> 
> Parcells joined the Dolphins in December 2007 as executive vp of football operations, then hired Ireland two weeks later. They had been together with the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## -33-

If there's one thing that the Canes usually do is show up in big games, on the road, when we're underdogs. I think the "carrying the burden of the '02 Canes" things is overhyped. They are playing this game to prove THEMSELVES back into the national championship spotlight, the '02 revenge is more for fans than anything. Players might use it to hype them up, and the media will obviously showcase it, but I don't see it as much of a factor on either side.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Jacory tweeted something similar in regards to the fiesta bowl..


> Leave the past in the past fans. This is a new yr with two totally different teams. We're just going out there to ball.
> 
> And you guys got to understand that football is a game of "if's".If this happened that wouldve happened. If this this, if that! Its football


I heard Randy Shannon today on LeBatard's show and thought that Randy sounded pretty cool and calm. Different than how he normally is. Even Lebatard mentioned that Randy seemed pretty confident about his team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Adam

Canes moneyline to the bank. I've been 100% the past 4 years picking Canes games so hopefully that holds up.

Anybody see that the Jets picked up Pat White? We really shouldn't have cut a QB at this time because the information he has can screw us over. Just makes that pick even worse.

I actually liked the pick at first because I thought White was fast, but last year he was so awful and slow that I went and checked his combine 40, 4.55, and I wasn't impressed. Reggie McNeal ran a 4.4 and was a better college QB and he only went in the 6th round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jets picked up Patrick Turner, not White. And they just waived him yesterday


----------



## 29380

:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's how he goes to class. Now that's SWAG :laugh:

Pat White finally gets picked up by a team. Kansas City. No, not the Chiefs, the Royals...



> Cut too late by the Dolphins to land an opportunity with another team and ineligible for duty on the practice squad, former Dolphins quarterback Pat White is taking a different approach.
> 
> Per a source with knowledge of the situation, White will be signing with the Kansas City Royals.
> 
> He'll sign, we're told, a minor league contract. The Royals understand that White remains interested in playing football, and they will be flexible in letting him return to football if/when an opportunity arises.
> 
> It's our understanding that White, in theory, would have an interest in the UFL. The problem is that, with only five teams and the season starting soon, he'd be relegated to a backup role, at best.
> 
> White has been picked multiple times in the baseball amateur draft, most recently by the Yankees in 2009, in the 48th round. (This year, Seahawks receiver Golden Tate was picked by the San Francisco Giants in round 50.)


Link


----------



## sMaK

Adam said:


> Canes moneyline to the bank. I've been 100% the past 4 years picking Canes games so hopefully that holds up.
> 
> Anybody see that the Jets picked up Pat White? We really shouldn't have cut a QB at this time because the information he has can screw us over. Just makes that pick even worse.
> 
> I actually liked the pick at first because I thought White was fast, but last year he was so awful and slow that I went and checked his combine 40, 4.55, and I wasn't impressed. Reggie McNeal ran a 4.4 and was a better college QB and he only went in the 6th round.


Reggie McNeal was better than Pat White in college? What the hell? You're such a Big 12 fan boy it's really incredible. 

Pat White was just a bad pick. The Fins picked him to run the wildcat and he just couldn't do it. It's not the fact that he's slow because he's definitely not slow, he's just too small and skinny. And then when they finally realized he was never going to amount to much Pat's confidence was shot and his career was done. I feel for the guy because he really was one of the best college QBs of the past decade and now he's completely out of football. Wish they would have tried to convert him to a WR but its too late now.


----------



## Dissonance

Pat White >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Reggie McNeal.


But I guess neither are no Zac Robinson.


----------



## sMaK

I don't think I can name 5 QBs more accomplished in the last ten years than Pat White.


----------



## sMaK

On another note though.... GO CANES!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This regime has had some major busts in the draft and free agency.


----------



## sMaK

Yes they have. Pat White and Pat Turner both cut, overpaid for both Justin Smiley and Jake Grove then cut them both a year a later, Sean Smith isn't starting anymore, Gibril Wilson, list goes on and on. Thing is it seems like we're still in good shape. Just imagine if they could have hit more than they missed.


----------



## ATLien

cough DREW BREES cough


----------



## sMaK

LOL 

That has to rank as one of the biggest mistakes in sports history. It was the Saban regime though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, that was Saban's dumbass call.

Looks like Lebron wont be at the game tomorrow


> Chris_Broussard Hate to burst folks' bubbles, but I'm told LeBron will not be at OSU-Miami game tomorrow


Funny twitter exchange between Leonard Hankerson and Lebron 


> Hank_Time_85 What's good @KingJames, HURRICANE WARNING in O.H.I.O, "THE U" is Here
> 
> @Hank_Time_85 haaaaa! U know we built to survive any type of weather. Good luck go y'all though
> 
> @KingJames lmao.... Thanks tho


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Look what Jacory wore on the plane ride to Columbus..










:rotf:


----------



## ATLien

LOL. That's great.

He also tweeted this pic that he said he wore to class this week.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

That's 4 INT's for Harris, and we just started the 3rd qtr!

Same old story...


----------



## Adam

I think that it's pretty undeniable at this point that Jacory is mediocre.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is still the same old mentally soft Miami team. One thing goes wrong and just an avalanche begins. 20pts off turnovers, 2 missed FG's, and countless numbers of penalties at the worst time. Just unreal.

This team may still go to a BCS game though cause the ACC is god awful.


----------



## Adam

But the problem is so glaring and obvious: O line and QB. Randy needs to start recruiting those big Texas white boys or those Hawaiian Samoans because what he's bringing in currently isn't working on that line.

Special teams, defense, and running backs and receivers have all been top quality today.


----------



## ATLien

Half of Jacory's interceptions were mostly the receiver's fault.


----------



## Adam

ATLien said:


> Half of Jacory's interceptions were mostly the receiver's fault.


? No they weren't.


----------



## ATLien

One where the receiver tipped a catchable pass, and another where the receiver didn't run the right route. There might have been another where the receiver had it, but the CB took it away right out of his hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The 1st one was a tipped pass off of Hankerson right to a defender, the 2nd one was on both of the QB and WR, although Benjamin completely ran the wrong play.The 3rd one was all on Benjamin. The 4th one was on Harris.


----------



## Adam

^The first one Jacory threw over the receiver's left shoulder when the defender was draped on his left shoulder. Defender tipped it to a teammate. Jacory should have thrown that low and away for an easy completion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Dont think the DB meant to tip it to a defender. That was a great play by him, but I doubt that was what he was trying to do. 

TD Miami.

Down 12 to basically start the 4th. This could and probably should have been much worse at this point.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> TD Miami.
> 
> Down 12 to basically start the 4th. This could and probably should have been much worse at this point.


Why didn't they go for two? 11 points you can get in two scores but 12 you need three. Wtf...

(Figuring that one is a FG)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Both teams special teams have been horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OSU misses the FG. And I thought both special teams couldnt get any worse :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Not going for 2 made no sense. They're basically going for 2 touchdowns right now. If they went for 2 and didn't get it they still would take the lead with 2 touchdowns so they wouldn't have lost anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^They probably thought to just go for the sure fire point early then worry about that later on.

And it doesnt matter now as Miami just turned it over on downs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami loses yet I still feel pretty good about this team. Maybe I'm wrong but taking away the 4 INT's, and the missed and blocked FG, they allowed only 1 or 2 sacks, ran the ball pretty well, and the D did relatively well on those quick changes after the INTs and the horrible field position they had all day. OSU had an average starting position of their 48yd line.

Plus, look at the rest of the horrible ACC. GT lost to Kansas, FSU got blown out in Oklahoma, and VT lost to James Madison. At UNC might be the hardest game left on the schedule.

Now time to look forward to Sunday and the Fins disappointing us. Gotta love and hate football season :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade2Bosh said:


> Miami loses yet I still feel pretty good about this team. Maybe I'm wrong but taking away the 4 INT's, and the missed and blocked FG, they allowed only 1 or 2 sacks, ran the ball pretty well, and the D did relatively well on those quick changes after the INTs and the horrible field position they had all day. OSU had an average starting position of their 48yd line.
> 
> Plus, look at the rest of the horrible ACC. GT lost to Kansas, FSU got blown out in Oklahoma, and VT lost to James Madison. At UNC might be the hardest game left on the schedule.
> 
> Now time to look forward to Sunday and the Fins disappointing us. Gotta love and hate football season :laugh:


So we can beat up on the crappy ACC teams, but we have no shot against the SEC, Big 10 or Big 12.

Not the Miami I was hoping for...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good thing then that we play the big east in the Orange bowl if we do make it to a BCS bowl


----------



## sMaK

I was disappointed but I'm with W2B. 3 of the 4 picks were just ridiculous. Travis Benjamin ****ed up two of them and the first one was just a bad break. Jacory has to learn when to put some zip on the ball because he seems to float a lot of passes when he shouldn't. Our defense played alright considering they were on the field a lot and OSU had a short field almost every time. Remember that we were playing the #2 team in the nation away from home. Put it in perspective people.

Lets see how the Fins look today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ugly win for the Fins in Buffalo. But a win is a win, especially a in road opener. The D looked great on all but one drive. But its still to be seen whether that was more of our D or the Bills inept offense.

Our offense looked ok in the 1st half, then awful in the 2nd. Hartline continues to drop passes. Marlon Moore even took his playing time late in this game because of his drops.



Huge test next week in Minnesota though.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah you summed it up pretty well. I saw a lot of good things on defense from the new guys. Cameron Wake and Chris Clemons both looked really good. Henne continues to channel Pennington with his short passes all the damn time. You would think he'd air it out a little more with the type of cannon he has.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Clemons was great today.


----------



## Rather Unique

sMaK said:


> Yeah you summed it up pretty well. I saw a lot of good things on defense from the new guys. Cameron Wake and Chris Clemons both looked really good. *Henne continues to channel Pennington with his short passes all the damn time. You would think he'd air it out a little more with the type of cannon he has*.


this is what irks me the most about todays game. Maybe it's just me but i think it's the play calling. I just think it's a waste to have Brandon Marshall running a majority of 5-10 yard outs. He's capable of way more. Henne too. 

Defense played great and although Buffalo's line has sucked exhaust pipe for the past 3 years, they had a very effective game. The pass rush today was exciting. 

Just a bit worried that even w/ the addition of Marshall we're still that ultra-conservative type team that sometimes bites us in the ass. I'll give it some time tho..playing at Minny is a big test next week.


----------



## Rather Unique

As for UM...I think it all boils down to Jacory needing to learn how to play great on the road against really good-elite teams. Sure only 1/4 picks was his fault but you can't say he had a good game. The running game was working well enough. 

My Gators played much better in the second half...but they still have work to do and to show and prove. Oh and play Gillislie more damn it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"That pretty Mexican in the tight pants that got harassed...That's your quarterback!"

:rotf:


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> "That pretty Mexican in the tight pants that got harassed...That's your quarterback!"
> 
> :rotf:


:lol:

:2ti:

PWNED!


----------



## ATLien

Congrats to your boys, Smithian. Big time W on the road. Next week's game vs. Alabama looks like a monster of a match.


----------



## Smithian




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta beat Bama next week to really have a chance at it. He'd probably go to the top of the list with a win.


----------



## Rather Unique

Smithian said:


>


biting Tebows swag. :mrt:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Fins go 2-0!

Great road win.

Our D is sick. 4 turnovers created. 1 for a TD. And 3 stops on 4th down, including twwo of them in the 4th quarter. Jason Allen, Karlos Dansby, Cam Wake, and Vontae Davis were beasts out there.

Ronnie and Ricky had two horrible fumbles. They almost lost the game for us. But the D stepped up. 

Up next- Sunday night home opener vs the Jets. Fins are breaking out the orange jerseys for this game. That should be fun


----------



## Wade2Bosh

High praise from Favre just now in his post game press conference. He called Vontae one of the best corners in the game and someone who doesnt get talked about a lot.


----------



## Adam

I wanted Brandon Flowers (who is already a top 5 corner) and we took Phillip Merling, but the Vontae pick makes up for that blunder.

Those fourth down stops were insane. They were 1 of 4 on fourth down and the one they got they obviously didn't but the ref gave them a ridiculous spot.


----------



## Adam

Also, how does Yeremiah Bell continue to lead this team in tackles even after we went out and spent a fortune on Dansby? Bell's a beast. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, that dude just always seems to be everywhere.

Last time Miami started 2-0 was way back in 2002. Damn, didnt think it had been that long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like the Fins will catch a break as Revis is likely out for a week or two.



> We told you earlier that it didn't look good for Jets cornerback Darrelle Revis' chances to play this week.
> 
> Revis confirmed as much Monday afternoon. An MRI revealed Revis has a strained hamstring. Revis said he won't return until he's 100 percent.
> 
> Although he wouldn't rule himself out for this week just yet, Revis said he was likely to miss 1-2 weeks. Antonio Cromartie can start preparing for Brandon Marshall this Sunday night.


Link


----------



## sMaK

Vontae was the best player on the field yesterday


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5598872



> New York Jets receiver Braylon Edwards was arrested on a drunken driving charge in New York early Tuesday morning, the New York Post reported.
> 
> Edwards was pulled over for having overly tinted windows in his Range Rover. Police smelled alcohol and Edwards blew .16 on a breathalyzer -- twice the legal limit, the newspaper reported.
> 
> Edwards, who caught a touchdown pass on Sunday in the Jets' victory over the New England Patriots, is currently in police custody and will be arraigned later Tuesday, the newspaper reported.


Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont think he'll miss this game but its obviously a distraction for them


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adam_Schefter Mike Tannenbaum told the Associated Press that Braylon Edwards will be active vs Miami but won't start. Up to Rex if and when he plays.


I give it one or two series before he's back in


----------



## Smithian

This Arkansas-Alabama game will be amazing. My group set our tents yesterday and people laughed.

Well, right now I just counted 17 tents outside Razorback Stadium.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Revis is officially ruled out for the game vs Miami. He wont even make the trip according to Rex Ryan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes destroy Pitt 31-3

The score does not indicate what an ass whooping that really was. The D just dominated.

Jacory threw 2 more INT's in the 1st half. Just gotta stop throwing it deep every time. He was much better in the 2nd half. I think he only missed 1 pass.

Up next- @ Clemson to start ACC play


----------



## Smithian

I trust now that laugher between you and Pitt is behind you that come Saturday you will all be watching Arkansas-Alabama. Top 10 matchup, the Heisman versus the hopeful, and the two most hated coaches in college football. Will be awesome. As of a couple hours, Arkansas students are now past ONE HUNDRED AND FIFTY tents. The line I think is stretching almost a mile. It's crazy.

Last night Ryan Mallett, DJ Williams, and some other football players brought us pizza. About an hour and a half later John Pelphrey and the basketball team brought pizzas. It has been great. The atmosphere tomorrow will be amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^**** yeah. Woo Pig soooie! Kick Saban's Teams ass!








I fully expect Alabama to win though


----------



## Smithian

I think they win... But we have a shot. That is all that matters. We have a shot at making a huge statement.


----------



## ATLien

I want Alabama, but think Arkansas will win. Just the thought of Bobby Petrino with a big ass grin on his face after this game makes me want to puke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

17-7 Arkansas at the half

Cant imagine how Smithian is feeling right now


----------



## sMaK

He must be drunk as hell.


----------



## ATLien




----------



## myst

Is Texas really getting killed by UCLA?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, at home too. And this with UCLA's QB being just 3-6 for 12 yards in the 4th quarter too.


----------



## Adam

myst said:


> Is Texas really getting killed by UCLA?


Texas was so overrated this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> He must be drunk as hell.


If he aint yet, this is definitely the type of game that will lead to someone to drink heavily :yes:


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> If he aint yet, this is definitely the type of game that will lead to someone to drink heavily :yes:


I don't drink but I had decided at halftime if we won I was getting obliterated tonight...

Instead I have just been in a minor depression. Today there were signs of a superstar program trying to bust out of its shell, but there just wasn't enough to get over the top.


----------



## Smithian

I for fun have done a bit of searching for articles for regarding Tent City this week. It's funny. Not only am I finding a good number of pics with me in them but speak of the devil I even found an article on an Alabama website from an interview I did. That's awesome.


----------



## Adam

If the Dolphins win tonight this might be my favorite Dolphins team of all time (can't put them in that discussion if they lose to New York).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

14-10 Jets at the half

I'll take it after the horrible start.


----------



## Adam

That hit to the head penalty which led to their 2nd touchdown was garbage. Clemmons pulled up and didn't look like he even hit him in the head anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And Harris should've been flagged for a helmet to helmet hit later on as well.


----------



## Adam

Can the Marlins just go die? Their stupid infield screws our football team once again. ****ing baseball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****. Tough loss.

A blocked punt, 70 yd TD pass, a helmet to helmet hit on 2nd and 20, a converted 3rd and 10 on the final drive when the guy was double covered. Just to many things to overcome.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> ****. Tough loss.
> 
> A blocked punt, 70 yd TD pass, a helmet to helmet hit on 2nd and 20, a converted 3rd and 10 on the final drive when the guy was double covered. Just to many things to overcome.


just got back and our Defense (pass rush mainly and Jason Allen/Bobby Carpenter) let us down. Why did we completely abandon the run (18 total attempts)? gotdamn it! disappointed in this loss. **** is really all i need to say.


----------



## 29380

The Dolphins have a nightclub in there football stadium?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, it was just put in this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes win at Clemson 30-21

Nice win in one of the hardest places to play. Jacory was Jacory. Good at tiems, idiotically stupid at others.

Leonard Hankerson is playing himself into a 1st rd pick.

Canes D comes up with 6 turnovers. all of a sudden this D is forcing turnovers. Something that has been a problem for the past few years.

up next- 8pm home game vs FSU


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Worst 2nd half I think i've ever seen the Dolphins play...

If the Fins cut a player last week for a missed assignment on a punt block, then they should fire the special teams coach right after the clock hits all zeroes.


----------



## myst

What a joke, even worse that I was excited for this game all week. I feel bad for all of the people that spent their hard earned money to watch this crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dolphins fired their Special teams coach John Bonamego after last night's debacle.

They had no other choice.


----------



## myst

Somebody please PM me a Dolphins stream


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes back in both polls at 25 today. How undeserved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big OT win in Green Bay for the Fins. 3-0 on the road now.


----------



## sMaK

Bobby Carpenter was cut today. I'm glad because that guy was really bad.


----------



## myst

If anybody finds a stream of the Dolphins game please send it to me.


----------



## Adam

NBA season opener couldn't have come at a better time. I'm sick of the NFL screwing us over every single year with their crappy officiating, yet teams like Pittsburgh are always on the other side of that coin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Horrible call, but im a little bit over it now.

- You recover 2 fumbles inside the red zone and come out with 6 points. Unacceptable.
- 3 red zone drives and only come out of it with 3 FG's.
- Kick off coverage was absolutely dreadful once again.
- 3rd down D was horrible
- Jason Allen

Just cant win the game with those mistakes.

0-3 at home now and you can point to special teams as being a big factor in all of the losses. That's just amazing.


----------



## Adam

Don't forget:

-Dropping Cameron Wake into coverage on Heath Miller (wtf?)
-Perpetual cowardice and awful playcalling
-Channing Crowder


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, the awful and conservative playcalling played a big part as well. Running the ball about a 1,000 times to the right hand side after the fumbles and getting about 1.5 yards in total, and the 2 minute offense that lost us the game. A draw, a quick throw to the TE (which he drops), and a check down to the FB (Why the **** is the FB in at that point?). There's this #19 that's pretty good. You should use him 

Oh, and Jason Worilds embarrassed Vernon Carey all game long. Worilds didnt record a sack, but forced Henne out of the pocket about 6 or 7 times, half of those coming in a 3-man pass rush, which should rarely happen.

Tuesday cant come quick enough...


----------



## myst

Hate to be a pain, but link please


Edit: Got one, thanks!


----------



## myst

Just tuned in, anybody know why Henne is playing? Did Pennington get hurt


----------



## -33-

myst said:


> Just tuned in, anybody know why Henne is playing? Did Pennington get hurt



http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-dolphins/sfl-chad-pennington-hurt-1114,0,4823557.story

Henne and Pennington might be out for the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tyler Thigpen FTW

Seriously though, he looked pretty good today in limited time. 

Good debut for Reshad Jones as well. 2 pass breakups, a sack and an INT, all in the last drive.

Sucks to hear about Pennington though. He's such a great guy and it sucks that he's out again with the shoulder injury. He might be done for good because these last two hits that he's taken didnt even look bad.

And Marshall looked close to losing it on Henne today. He was laughing after Henne again couldnt give him a ball that he could at least go up and challenge for. Then it just all boiled over and he threw that missile to the sideline after he finally got a ball that was catchable.


----------



## Dissonance

Hearing Henne might be done for the yr as well.


Dolphins are bringing in QBs to try out. JaMarcus supposedly is one of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More names Fins are gonna consider:


> ArmandoSalguero List of QBs (free agent or practice squaders) Dolphins are considering now: JaMarcus Russell, Sean Canfield, Brian St. Pierre, Todd Bouman.
> 
> Adam_Schefter Dolphins bringing QBs to Miami for tryouts. One will be former Broncos QB Tom Brandstater.


And now, Jake Long may have a dislocated shoulder. Not the news you want to hear when you play on Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dolphins signed Patrick Ramsey and signed Tom Brandstater to the practice squad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Canes fire Randy Shannon...










Supposedly, they are gonna clean house. From the coaching staff to the weight training staff to even secretaries. Sucks for them, but we need to get rid of everything from this Coker/Shannon era and start new. 

Very excited to see who we're able to hire. It'll be interesting to see 1: how much money they're able to offer, and 2: just how high others still view this program.


----------



## -33-

Supposively, John Gruden is our #1 target, and the school/boosters have committed the money it'd take to get him here.

Chris Peterson (Boise), Gary Patterson (TCU) Randy Edsall (UConn), Mike Leach (former Texas Tech), Kevin Sumlin (Houston), Dan Mullen (Miss St), and Bobby Petrino (Arkansas) are names being thrown around.


----------



## sMaK

Supposedly he signed already. Hopefully its true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Manny_Navarro Hearing Jon Gruden has agreed to $3.4 mil deal to become #UM's next coach. Trying hard to confirm it officially.


mg:

I still cant even believe that this is even a possibility.


----------



## Smithian

Go Hogs :baseldance:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Shush or we'll go after Petrino 

Peter King now reporting that Gruden will not be coaching down here. Gruden also released a statement through ESPN saying he was committed to ESPN and MNF.


----------



## Smithian

Petrino is Legend! I said it when he was at Louisville and still believe it; he is the best offensive mind in college football. The Power Spread has been unstoppable since Kniles Davis got rolling. Arkansas has been mauling people lately. The sophomore has 889 yard and 12 TDs in Arkansas's 6 game winning streak. We've gone from a one dimensional drop the bomb offense to a well balanced, power running offense. Just what Petrino promised when he first arrived. And to everyone who think the offense ends when Mallett leaves? Casey Dick lead the SEC in passing yards per game Petrino's first year and Tyler Wilson, a junior, threw for 332 yard and 4 TDs on 25-34 after Mallett was hurt against Auburn. We only lose our TE after this year. It was likely Greg Childs would go pro but after his knee injury he probably comes back for his senior year.

Petrino has tapped into Arkansas's potential and is turning us around... In return we have given him a turf field, other general renovations, a good staff(paid for by Jerry Jones reportedly), and are now building him a new 80,000 square-foot football operations center. 

Depending on the SEC Championship game, we may be going to our first BCS Bowl! I remember a few years ago a Miami fan openly mocking me for saying Petrino was a superior head coach to Randy Shannon......

Go Hogs


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Shush or we'll go after Petrino
> 
> Peter King now reporting that Gruden will not be coaching down here. Gruden also released a statement through ESPN saying he was committed to ESPN and MNF.


Go hire Gus Malzahn.


----------



## sMaK

LOL Obviously Petrino is a top head coach. That was no mystery, he was hired by an NFL team out of Louisville of all places. He isnt some random dude.


----------



## Smithian

sMaK said:


> LOL Obviously Petrino is a top head coach. That was no mystery, he was hired by an NFL team out of Louisville of all places. He isnt some random dude.


My man crush on Bobby Petrino is such that if I had to choose between giving a kidney to him or Joel... Well, Jamaal Magloire better be ready for some more playing time.


----------



## sMaK

Smithian said:


> My man crush on Bobby Petrino is such that if I had to choose between giving a kidney to him or Joel... Well, Jamaal Magloire better be ready for some more playing time.


LOL Your love for Joel is very strong.


----------



## Smithian

So who in the heck are you guys going to hire?

I have no problem admitting last time around Arkansas was about to have to choose between Gus Malzahn and Will Muschamp before Jerry Jones delivered a gift by the name of Bobby Petrino to our door.


----------



## PoetLaureate

As a Gator I would say Dan Mullen would be an amazing hire for Miami. Holy **** do we miss him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mullen, Harbaugh, Whittingham, and Beilima are names being thrown out. Its a long shot but i'd try and see if Chris Peterson would be interested.


----------



## bball2223

I don't know if I would want to take a risk on another BSU coach after Hawkins though. Maybe that's just me though. 

Looking like ND/Miami in the Sun Bowl. Were both way down, but I can dig it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not the circumstances i'd like to finally get this old rivalry going again, but its better than playing some no name school.

Cant believe Orlando would pass on this game though.


----------



## PoetLaureate

PoetLaureate said:


> As a Gator I would say Dan Mullen would be an amazing hire for Miami. Holy **** do we miss him.


I change my mind. He would be a great hire for Florida now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He would definitely be the perfect choice and im sure Gator fans would love that.


----------



## sMaK

Been hearing a lot of Chris Peterson and Bo Pelini talk as of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So we end up with Temple coach Al Golden. Big step up for him. But I like what im hearing about him. Most important thing now is to see what staff he can put together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:rotf:

How 'bout them Dolphins!? Nothing better then beating the Jets 

Cam Wake continues to be a BEAST :worthy:

Chad Henne still sucks though...


----------



## Smithian

On the same day Arkansas gives Petrino an extension through 2017 worth $3.6 million annually with an SEC non-compete clause as well as an overall $18 million buyout, the Florida Gators hire Will Muschamp. (Who Arkansas was going to hire as a Plan C before Jerry Jones dropped Petrino in our laps.)

Who would you rather be? Locking up arguably the best coach in the country? Or hiring the defensive coordinator of a 5-7 team?

To all you Gator fans who said we couldn't compete, all I got to say to you now is "suck it".


----------



## Dissonance

Fan neither of these teams, but Petrino, arguably best coach in country? LOL. Win a National title(s) and sustain success at Arkansas longer before ever saying that.


----------



## Smithian

He dominated at Louisville. He took an Arkansas program in the dumps after the Houston Nutt era(people don't understand how much McFadden and Felix Jones carried us, and Matt Jones before them), went 5-7 in year one, and in year three has us in the Sugar Bowl. As someone else in this thread said, there's a reason an NFL team took a chance on him(thankfully for the Hogs.).

When it comes to winning, he just does it. Two top 10 finishes at Louisville and he may end up coaching Arkansas to our best season since 1964 when we won the national championship. In his third year.

And before you act like he can't sustain success here, I'll just say don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice accomplishments but nothing that would warrant arguably best coach in the country. Sorry. And all I said was he would need to sustain it longer, even just be a contender for a national title or even win one to be in that discussion. Actually, I don't care if Arkansas sustains success. Do I think they'll be top or near of SEC every yr though? No.


----------



## ATLien

Arkansas has never even won an SEC title before, have they?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithi, who's replacing Mallett if he leaves?


----------



## Smithian

Dissonance said:


> Nice accomplishments but nothing that would warrant arguably best coach in the country. Sorry. And all I said was he would need to sustain it longer, even just be a contender for a national title or even win one to be in that discussion.


He hasn't contended for a national championship? In 2006 Louisville went 12-1 with an Orange Bowl victory. Their one loss was to Rutgers by 3 points. I think that's contending for a national championship. 

And how can you question this staff's ability to sustain success? Interesting statistic; "Petrino and UL predecessor John L. Smith (now on the UA staff) recruited 21 players to Louisville that were selected in the NFL Draft from 2005-2009. That total is more than Arkansas sent to the NFL over the same time (14). It's more than Florida (19) or Tennessee (15) or Alabama (18) or Ole Miss (11)." This staff will continue to assemble top talent.

And who's your team? Florida? Can you tell me with a straight face you'd rather Will Muschamp than Bobby Petrino? Miami fan? Can you tell me with a straight face you'd rather Al Golden than Bobby Petrino?



ATLien said:


> Arkansas has never even won an SEC title before, have they?


Nope. We've been a couple times, but lost. My main point is although it hurts fans of "traditional" SEC schools to admit, Arkansas is on the rise.

This season has been extremely satisfying for Arkansas fans who have been forever mocked by the Florida's, Georgia's, LSU's, Alabama's, etc of the world. No one thinks we have a program capable of success nor a coach worthy of respect, but in our little corner of the college football universe we have built a big time program. One Team, One State, One Goal. Sorry doubters.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Smithi, who's replacing Mallett if he leaves?


We have a few choices. Keep in mind after Mallett leaves we're moving towards more of a Nevade style run game so we're 

First up is Tyler Wilson. He'll be a junior. Petrino's first class. Started two years(succeeded Daniel Stegall who went to Miami before deciding on baseball). Lots Arkansas passing records and two state championships. Had offers from LSU, Mizzou, Alabama, and other big time programs. Played against Auburn this year after Mallett's injury. He went INSANE. In three quarters he went 25/34 with 332 yards and 4 TDs. Threw two INTs late after running out of gas, but still an awesome game. Good passer, and isn't as unathletic as Mallett.

Behind him there are Jacoby Walker and Brandon Mitchell. Jacoby Walker is a dual threat guy who will be a redshirt freshman. Runs well. Throws pretty well. Lots of potential. Just short. Brandon Mitchell is a freak. Was actually a 3* SG recruit to LSU before we converted him to football. He'll be a third year sophomore. Big guy. Runs extremely well(played some kickoff coverage this year just because he asked coached to get on the field). Huge arm. Just trying to refine him a bit. I think he could be great.

And then in a couple years(my guess after Tyler Wilson graduates)is Brandon Allen who just finished up his senior season at Fayetteville High School. Dad is a long time Arkansas assistant. He's a 4* "pro-style" QB who just so happens to run like a 4.7 and his team's running game was spreading out and letting him run the power. Basically, he does everything well. Rivals ranks him the #1 accurate passer in the nation. How he isn't a 5* I do not know.

We are majorly backlogged at talent at QB. WRs are deep in talent and we even have more coming in. We have nice prospects at TE and are bringing in another 4*. Offensive line wasn't even supposed to be good until a year or two from now and they're already pretty decent. Running backs are deep. Basically, we're loaded on offense. Just gotta continue to keep the defense atleast average to above average. We'd dominate if you dropped us in any other conference, but for the SEC... Just one of a few big time teams.


----------



## Dissonance

Virginia Tech. 

And when did I say I would take Muschamp or Golden over him? Not once. All I questioned was this arguably the best coach in the nation when there is no argument for it right now. Louisville that yr was never a legit threat beyond BE title. Never were gonna get in over UF-OSU. Petrino is a good coach though, I am not disputing that.

You've had a good yr. It's nice to be excited (not cocky) about way things are going, the future and to say **** you to traditional powers. I understand that as a VT fan and I'm not trying tear it down. Arkansas is on the rise no doubt but they have some ways to go. It's all about consistency.


----------



## sMaK

Sorry Smithi but Saban>Petrino. Win a title or two before you can claim his as the best coach. Until then, Saban has that title (and I hate him).


----------



## Smithian

I agree. Let's fire him and hire Al Golden.

[/sarcasm]

Seriously though, what Arkansas guy will Miami hire after this soon to be failure? Jimmy Johnson and Butch Davis were winners. Should have tried Gus Malzahn.


----------



## ATLien

Bobby Petrino is a winner?


----------



## Smithian

Wow, Miami, wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just the kind of effort you'd expect for players that said they were playing this game for Randy Shannon...


----------



## sMaK

So how about them Dolphins?

Hopefully they clean house because that was pathetic today. I want Cowher or Harbaugh. I'm tired of the constant mediocrity year after year. 

And what do we do at QB? Do we draft one of the big names or trade for a vet like Orton or Kolb?


----------



## Smithian

I got to New Orleans yesterday for the Sugar Bowl. I won't lie. Bourbon Street was awesome last night. Will be again tonight. Hog fans are turning New Orleans into Fayetteville South. Been a great trip so far. Let's hope we can slam the Ohio State Tat-eyes on Tuesday evening.

Thankyou Bobby Petrino and Ryan Mallett for making this all possible!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^ Crush them Buckeyes! :funny:


sMaK said:


> So how about them Dolphins?
> 
> Hopefully they clean house because that was pathetic today. I want Cowher or Harbaugh. I'm tired of the constant mediocrity year after year.
> 
> And what do we do at QB? Do we draft one of the big names or trade for a vet like Orton or Kolb?


Knowing they need to win next year, will Ireland/Sparano invest another high draft pick on a QB? I sure damn hope so.

The whole offense has taken 10 steps back in just a year. 

Need new interior offensive lineman, speed at WR and RB, a TE who can stretch the field, and a QB to get all of them the ball :sigh:

For once, I hope we go entirely on offense in the draft. Its been our problem for years now yet the Wannspiel/Saban/Parcells staffs have gone all D. None of which have hugely paid off.

Dolphins got the 15th pick of the draft. They obviously cannot miss.


----------



## Smithian

Good night team.


----------



## Smithian

****. ****. Bitch. Ass. Pirate. ****tasticness****ingfailure. Bourbon here I coooooome!!!!!!!!!

:headbang:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Weird situation going on with the Fins. They havent fired Sparano yet have met with Harbaugh, and after hearing that Harbaugh was meeting with the 49ers today, owner Stephen Ross, GM Jeff Ireland and Carl Peterson took a flight to California this afternoon to again talk to Harbaugh and convince him to become the Fins Head coach.


----------



## sMaK

And they plan on making him the highest paid coach in the NFL. I could care less if he's worth that money or not, I'm just happy that Ross is really serious about contending. Lets hope Harbaugh takes the job because if not Sparano is a lame duck.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Weird situation going on with the Fins. They havent fired Sparano yet have met with Harbaugh, and after hearing that Harbaugh was meeting with the 49ers today, owner Stephen Ross, GM Jeff Ireland and Carl Peterson took a flight to California this afternoon to again talk to Harbaugh and convince him to become the Fins Head coach.


He might not take the job but at the very least we may find out if Harbaugh's mother was a prostitute.


----------



## Jace

Ahahahaha!! Seriously, though. Harbaugh seems like a schmuck, but the kind I enjoy watching. I'd love him down here.

Vince Young anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> mortreport Chris Mortensen
> LATEST ESPN UPDATE: After meeting w Harbaugh, source says Dolphins have decided that Tony Sparano is the best man for job. Will be retained.


Yup, that's not gonna be awkward at all next season...


----------



## Adam

We needed somebody new to make our draft choices. We cannot afford to let this current regime handle another draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^What, you dont like the 30 3-4 DE's that they've drafted? :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great to see Coach Kehoe back with the U, where he belongs.


----------



## sMaK

Golden has been doing one hell of a job. Just hope it translates to the field.


----------

